# sublingual B12/B6



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been using sublingual B12 and B6 for 3 days now and my DP is gone. I still have some brain fog but no DP. Life in 3-D is great.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

how can i get my hands on that shit?


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

any good health-food/vitamin store should have it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Happy for you mate, but its the brainfog I want gone  well proper sense of vision would be nice aswell. My "Brainfog" spans over all the senses, including sense of self, thoughtprocess etc. all dampened.

Again, happy that it worked for you, im definately gonna try this if I can find it.


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

google "brain fog + dr. wilson"


----------



## cBURT (Aug 6, 2009)

But I am with you Inzom. I never fully appreciated the depth of my intellect until I came down with this shit. It truly taints every aspect of existence.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I went to the pharmacy today to get some benzo?s and they had no idea of any sublingual B6 or B12 pills


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

dude keep looking, i have been taking them for 5 days and BIG BIG improvement, (yes i meant to write BIG twice) i don't know what the chain stores are like over there but here we have stores like super supplements and GNC. you know, health and wellness stores. you can also get them online. i am taking B2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 12. get your hands on them as soon as you can i am feeling much better every day.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I went to the pharmacy today to get some benzo?s and they had no idea of any sublingual B6 or B12 pills


p.s. i could only find them in a liquid dropper form.


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

Glad you've found something that seems to be working for you. Please let us know if it's still working for you as more time passes. I am very interested to find out if it's going to take you out of the fog for good!


----------



## KJE33 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm curious how long you have had DP before taking the sublingual vitamin B complex? I'm thinking about taking this approach but once again...how long did you have it before? Thanks


----------

